# No test cycle?



## Standard Donkey (Dec 22, 2011)

I know testosterone is considered a necessity, as the _base_ of all steroid cycles.. 

However, is it actually necessary?

I know that a certain amount is necessary for the maintenance of estrogen levels.. However, would another aromatizing AAS suffice?

such as a cycle that consists of 


Dbol 50mg ED (for estrogen)
Tren ace 100mg ED
masteron prop 100mg ed


Would this be ludicrous? If so, why?


Thanks, SD


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 22, 2011)

It would work but the levels would fluctuate a lot.  Also your cycle would have to be short.  Some anabolics can be run on their own but they are usually much better with Test.  For Example.  Primobolan is pretty good on it's own.


----------



## SFW (Dec 22, 2011)

It would work, Donkey. I mean plenty of people run non-test cycles with ok results. 

But why? If you were sensitive to estrogen, id understand. But youre adding the dbol. So is it just a shortage of inj. testosterone or are you trying to disprove the "Base" theory?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 22, 2011)

Test is the Don. Respect the Don and give him his piece in every cycle.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> It would work, Donkey. I mean plenty of people run non-test cycles with ok results.
> 
> But why? If you were sensitive to estrogen, id understand. But youre adding the dbol. So is it just a shortage of inj. testosterone or are you trying to disprove the "Base" theory?




not at all, I have roughly 20 grams of test right now.

there's only so many cc's that will fit in a syringe.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 22, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> not at all, I have roughly 20 grams of test right now.
> 
> there's only so many cc's that will fit in a syringe.



Just get a bigger syringe. Problem solved, gich.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 22, 2011)

the question is why would you not want to run test?


----------



## tbird2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> the question is why would you not want to run test?




This. Exactly this. Most people who want to run cycles without test are the people who have never experienced whats its like to be "on"


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2011)

Try it, report results


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 23, 2011)

tbird2 said:


> This. Exactly this. Most people who want to run cycles without test are the people who have never experienced whats its like to be "on"



ive definitely been on, just looking to try something new.



the cycle im planning on running consists of these dosages

tren 600mg/week
masteron prop 1500mg/week
drol 50mg/day
dbol 50mg/day (spread throughout the day)

my pins are only able to contain 3ml so this is where my problem is arising from

its a cutting/lean mass-gaining cycle that will be complemented by a strict cutting diet. (carb-cycling)


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2011)

use multiple pins, whats the problem?


----------



## TBLAZIN (Dec 23, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> ive definitely been on, just looking to try something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damm dude, ur running that much mast and tren, and ur asking if u dont have to run test, running doses like that, you should have the little details figured out by now, thats sick, im runnin 400mg of mast e in a cycle now, w/sick gains, i never knew you can go that high, is it because its the prop version and not the enthanate that u can go that high, you gonna be dry/RIPPED as fuck brotha!!! what are your stats now if you dont ,mind me asking...


----------



## negaburn9 (Dec 23, 2011)

test sides can suck for many people (face acne at age 40 , um yeah. hairloss etc) i rec at least a hrt level test nomatter what you do due to shut down. primo would be nice if you have the money and can get legit stuff


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 23, 2011)

I've done it with and without test.  Years ago I couldn't really take a lot of test other than sustanon.  others would aromatize to much.  Now with a little AI test is great.  I have better mental clarity when I have test as a base.  It's the male hormone that nature intended us to have so, just for that reason, it must perform a lot of functions that the synthetics can not really completely replace. Now I always have at least 200 mg in every cycle and when I did TRT I would have 100 to 150 mg/w in ther and my body just functioned way better.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 23, 2011)

TBLAZIN said:


> damm dude, ur running that much mast and tren, and ur asking if u dont have to run test, running doses like that, you should have the little details figured out by now, thats sick, im runnin 400mg of mast e in a cycle now, w/sick gains, i never knew you can go that high, is it because its the prop version and not the enthanate that u can go that high, you gonna be dry/RIPPED as fuck brotha!!! what are your stats now if you dont ,mind me asking...




everyone i know says im crazy as fuck.


the most ive ever run masteron prop was 500/week for 4 weeks. Actually got really good results from it, so i figured why not add a LOT more???


actually am reducing the amount of masteron to 1200mg a week for 20 weeks, and am bringing tren ace up to 800mg a week for 20 weeks. Considering dropping mast to 1 gram a week and bring tren ace up to 1gram/week. 

im 22 years old, 5'9 200 pounds


best lifts 545 deadlift x1 drop set to 405x15. 635 rack pull from below knees
150 pound dumbbells x5 on flat bench (snapped my wrist on the 5th rep, currently in recovery mode)

280 pound overhead press


----------



## TBLAZIN (Dec 23, 2011)

damm dude, you ARE A CRAZY fucker!!!!   lol... hope all goes good, just ramp up slowly to see how ur body reacts, that more than double, usually, for me anyway, if i ramp 100mg or a lil more from the previous , i see/get good results, as long as i lay down a good baseline, and 500mg of mast is a sweet spot...tread lightly, good luck, id love to hear more on this as you progress with results and how you feel etc.....


----------



## vannesb (Dec 23, 2011)

Standard Donkey said:


> everyone i know says im crazy as fuck.
> 
> 
> the most ive ever run masteron prop was 500/week for 4 weeks. Actually got really good results from it, so i figured why not add a LOT more???
> ...




20 weeks of tren!! Your insane!!!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 23, 2011)

damn, donkey and his crazy ass cycles are back.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 23, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> damn, donkey and his crazy ass cycles are back.


 

you should see my trestolone acetate/MT-DMN/miberlone/halotestin cycle..




just kidding..


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Dec 23, 2011)

im excited to see results of this cycle. i was thinking mast possibly for next cycle. keep us posted bro


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 23, 2011)

Lets see this 545lb deadlift. 

Dude we've told you all of this before. You've posted some of the stupidest/most dangerous cycles. As long as you know the dangers then feel free to test it out and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 23, 2011)

yeah a deadlift vid would be nice

either way I think you'll end up dropping the tren long before week 20, and that much tren/mast will probably be hell on your hairline, I won't even go into the dbol/drol situation.... Personally I'd go with prop/tren/mast and use the dbol weeks 6-10. Cut the cycle in half and run another ten weeker after some time off/cruising with drol instead of dbol


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 23, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> yeah a deadlift vid would be nice
> 
> either way I think you'll end up dropping the tren long before week 20, and that much tren/mast will probably be hell on your hairline, I won't even go into the dbol/drol situation.... Personally I'd go with prop/tren/mast and use the dbol weeks 6-10. Cut the cycle in half and run another ten weeker after some time off/cruising with drol instead of dbol


 

tren doesn't make me freak out thankfully... im naturally a very very even tempered and unexcitable person.

i got pulled over by the police the other day and i had 3,000 worth of gear in my passenger's seat under a t-shirt and another 800 in pills in the back under some clothes... was able to remain absolutely calm on 1 gram of tren ace.

dbol and drol actually work very well together, and 30-50mg dbol + 50mg drol would probably be easier on the liver than 100mg drol

 you could be right though, this is why we experiment lol.




SloppyJ said:


> Lets see this 545lb deadlift.
> 
> Dude we've told you all of this before. You've posted some of the stupidest/most dangerous cycles. As long as you know the dangers then feel free to test it out and let us know how it goes.


 
it was on 1500mg of tren ace a week + 350 test and 700 winstrol 


545 isn't particularly impressive for my weight anyways..

check out ebomb on t-nation, 635 at 210 or so totally natty guy's a beast


tell me swole, _what's dangerous about my cycle_?


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 24, 2011)

If you're gonna run drol and dbol together I would at least lower the dbol to 20-30mg, take some liver supps, and keep the run short like 4 weeks. Honestly I would rather see you run a stupid high dose of test than 1g of tren. If the gains aren't enough for you add more test/dbol or eat more. Take a little extra a-dex to compromise for the excess of aromatizable compounds. 

On another note I don't like the idea of tren/drol because 1: they both will fuck with your blood pressure and together it might be too much and 2: From everything I've read I think it's advisable to run 10mg nolva during your time with drol as it can bind directly to the estrogen receptor and cause gyno even with plenty of AI. If you're running tren then it is probably not advisable to use nolva. I don't even see the point of mast if you're trying to bulk and that's alot of money, with that much gear I can't imagine it will provide much additional benefit. 

Enough test and you will grow like a weed, and with the added benefit of being a walking erection and feeling like a king. Plus it's safe and cheap, if you feel the need to be reckless with your dosages at least do it with test IMO


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 24, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> If you're gonna run drol and dbol together I would at least lower the dbol to 20-30mg, take some liver supps, and keep the run short like 4 weeks. Honestly I would rather see you run a stupid high dose of test than 1g of tren. If the gains aren't enough for you add more test/dbol or eat more. Take a little extra a-dex to compromise for the excess of aromatizable compounds.
> 
> On another note I don't like the idea of tren/drol because 1: they both will fuck with your blood pressure and together it might be too much and 2: From everything I've read I think it's advisable to run 10mg nolva during your time with drol as it can bind directly to the estrogen receptor and cause gyno even with plenty of AI. If you're running tren then it is probably not advisable to use nolva. I don't even see the point of mast if you're trying to bulk and that's alot of money, with that much gear I can't imagine it will provide much additional benefit.
> 
> Enough test and you will grow like a weed, and with the added benefit of being a walking erection and feeling like a king. Plus it's safe and cheap, if you feel the need to be reckless with your dosages at least do it with test IMO


 
im currently running 350 test prop/500 tren ace/700 drol/week + letro


no blood pressure problems even when i was using 240mcg of clen ed


it's not a bulking cycle, its a recomp cycle.. the masteron will cut me up by itself at such a high dose (i know they say that its all about diet and cardio, steroids won't strip fat off of you, but really high dose masteron actually does), the tren will help me gain muscle with the dbol + drol while on a carb cycling diet.


i have never suffered high blood pressure from gear, even on 1500mg tren ace a week i was still in the normal range.


you are probably right about the drol/dbol dosages.. it will likely see some adjustment as i move forward.


thanks for the responses gentlemen


----------

